# corn snake genetics



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

this genetic thing really confuses me, if i had a creamsicle female and a ghost male,would the hatchlings be mixed, if a hatchling was ghost would it be het for creamsicle and how much would it be het and same for if it was ghost would it be het for creamsicle?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The problem you will have is that you must realise creamsicle is NOT a corn snake. It is a hybrid of the great plains rat snake, and an amelanistic corn snake, but it is not a pure species and whatever you breed it with, the offspring will not be corn snakes, they will be hybrids. You cannot be het for creamsicle, you can be a great plains rat snake hybrid, het for albino.

Creamsicle x Ghost would give you Rootbeer (normal great plains x corn snake hybrids) het for anery, hypo, and amel.


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

oh right, they were just examples anyway, so ok just make up two snakes then, cos it confuses me too much lol


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There is a really good sticky on the top of the page you could read 

But basically, the majority of corn snake genes are heterozygous - meaning you need 2 parts, to create a homozygous (Visual) animal.

Therefore combining 2 different snakes unless they have the same genes, will general produce normal, with hets for those genes.

Amel x Ghost = normal het amel, anery, hypo (ghost is anery and hypo)
Ghost x Anery = Anery, het hypo
Amel x Snow = Amel het Anery
Anery x Snow = Anery het Amel

etc. etc. is there anything you specifically want to know?

Generally it's easier just to get two the same!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

If I cross an Amel with a Lavender I will get normals het Opal (Correct?)

If so, would I need to breed those normals with Opals to get more Opals?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

What would I get if I crossed one of those Normal het Opals with an Amel for instance?

Cheers


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, amel x lavender = normal het amel, lavender (opal).

Opal x Amel = Amel het lavender

Normal het Opal x Amel = 1/2 normal het amel, poss het lavender, 1/2 Amel poss het lavender.

Normal het Opal x Normal het Opal = 1/16 Opal, 3/16 Lavender poss het amel, 3/16 Amel poss het lavender, 9/16 Normal (poss het lavender, amel)

Normal het Opal x Opal = 1/4 Opal, 1/4 Amel het lavender, 1/4 Lavender het Amel, 1/4 normal het opal

But to get visual opals back, somewhere, both parents must contain amel, and lavender. That can either be visual, or a het, which will affect the odds.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Cheers.


----------

